# 24" 40-110 Delta Scroll Saw Part Needed



## gr8inblack (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello,

I am a "newbie" to this forum. I own a 24inch Delta 40-110 scroll saw about 50 years old. My kids and I used it for many years and created a ton of memories with it. Unfortunately, we overtightened the set screw on the lower chuck and broke it. I have been hunting for a replacement chuck (the part that grips the lower end of the saw blade) for some time with no luck. The saw is a Delta Homecrft which appears to have been manufactured in Milwaukee. Does anyone have a good idea as to where I can buy a replacement chuck for it? Thanks. Brian


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Brian

You may want to drop a email to the seller on eBay looks like he is into Delta and other scroll saws big time with luck he just may have it or may know where you can get one.

HOMECRAFT/DELTA 40-110 16" Scroll Saw Parts Manual | eBay

DELTA 6 Short Bed Jointer 37-205 37-207 Part Manual items in OZ Metal and Wood Machine Manuals store on eBay!

==



gr8inblack said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a "newbie" to this forum. I own a 24inch Delta 40-110 scroll saw about 50 years old. My kids and I used it for many years and created a ton of memories with it. Unfortunately, we overtightened the set screw on the lower chuck and broke it. I have been hunting for a replacement chuck (the part that grips the lower end of the saw blade) for some time with no luck. The saw is a Delta Homecrft which appears to have been manufactured in Milwaukee. Does anyone have a good idea as to where I can buy a replacement chuck for it? Thanks. Brian


----------



## gr8inblack (Mar 11, 2012)

*Thanks for the E-Bay tip*

Thanks for the E-Bat tip. I will give it a try. It seems like a chuck should be a common item to me, but this one resembles the old needle in a haystack-hard to find.
Brian


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

You might also check the VintageMachinery.org | Welcome website. If all else fails you might be able to get a local machine shop to repair or make a replacement part for you. This last option is usually the most expensive way to go, so use it as such, but get a quote from them before you let them do it. It may turn out to be cheaper to just buy a new saw.

Charley


----------



## gr8inblack (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the tip on the vintage machinery site and the machine shop. I will try vintage macinery first. I agree that the machine shop option may be cost prohibitive, but that may be my only option-if I can't locate this part elsewhere. Brian


----------



## Jaccok (Nov 14, 2011)

See ereplacementparts.com delta


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

The lower chuck is just stripped right? (Meaning not broken into pieces...)

If there is enough meat there, what about a heli-coil insert of the original size?

Also if there is enough meat there, you could always tap to the next size thicker. Not much difference in thickness between #6 and #8 machine screws.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Mike, this is a year and a half old thread, the OP hasn't been back. Probably a minor mod to just put a different blade holder on it, I'd think.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Dmeadows said:


> Mike, this is a year and a half old thread, the OP hasn't been back. Probably a minor mod to just put a different blade holder on it, I'd think.


I hate when than happens... LOL!


----------

